# Assign Tivo Remote Input Button to Receiver Input



## SuperSpiker (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd like to assign the input button on the Tivo remote to switch inputs on my Onkyo 606 Receiver. 

While the Onkyo is in the list for "volume and mute" it is missing from the "input" list. I understand that it's a list of TV's... but is there a way to trick the remote into allowing the remote to switch the inputs on my Onkyo rather than the inputs on my TV?

Thanks.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I have an Onkyo receiver and had to buy a Tivo Glo Remote so I can use the remote's learning capabilities to program the input button. Another problem I had was the remote for the Onkyo didn't have an input button that cycled through all the inputs so I had to program a universal remote's input button to work with the receiver then use it to program the Tivo Glo remote.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

Allanon said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver and had to buy a Tivo Glo Remote so I can use the remote's learning capabilities to program the input button. Another problem I had was the remote for the Onkyo didn't have an input button that cycled through all the inputs so I had to program a universal remote's input button to work with the receiver then use it to program the Tivo Glo remote.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278


Can someone explain this to me in easier terms? I have a Denon receiver that has a separates button for power on and off and has separate input buttons (i.e. no toggle). I have a programmable remote, but I would prefer to use my TivoHD remote instead. Is it possible to somehow program my TIVO remote to both turn on and off my receiver, or do I have to pick one button to program? I would also like to be able to toggle through the inputs, but I guess that is not quite as important to me was the power.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

I just got an Onkyo SR-607 and don't want to buy a glow-remote. Did the folks at Tivo never consider that people might change inputs using an AV-Receiver? I mean, it let's you adjust VOLUME via an A/V Receiver, why not input select. There MUST be a way around this. Does anyone know of a TV brand that works like Onkyo?

Seriously - doesn't this seem like a real oversight?
/j


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Allanon said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver and had to buy a Tivo Glo Remote so I can use the remote's learning capabilities to program the input button. Another problem I had was the remote for the Onkyo didn't have an input button that cycled through all the inputs so I had to program a universal remote's input button to work with the receiver then use it to program the Tivo Glo remote.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278


I have an Onkyo SR603X and went through this same procedure although mine was easier since I got the GloRemote with my S3 and I was already using a universal remote and had worked out the input button code (which as Allanon mentions the Onkyo does not have a separate input button but it has a code that cycles through the inputs).

Scott


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Are all Tivo HD remotes learning remotes or just the Glow Remote?

I have both, but I want to program my HD remote to turn power on/off to my Onyko receiver


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

just the glow, I believe. Mine certainly isn't 8-{ (and if i was going to get glow - for $50 I suspect I can get a more powerful programmable remote).


----------



## euckersw (Jan 30, 2004)

Can I get some additional details as to how the owners of the Onkyo receivers were able to find a code with their universal remotes that would toggle between the different inputs on the Onkyo receiver? I own a SR606 and have the Tivo Glo learning remote, and am trying to figure this out. Thank you.

-Scott


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

euckersw said:


> Can I get some additional details as to how the owners of the Onkyo receivers were able to find a code with their universal remotes that would toggle between the different inputs on the Onkyo receiver? I own a SR606 and have the Tivo Glo learning remote, and am trying to figure this out. Thank you.
> 
> -Scott


What kind of Info did you want? I have an Onkyo remote and Tivo has a reprogrammed set of codes that work for it. In the Onkyo menu select Tivo Series 3 and there are maybe 2 or 3 sets of codes one worked for me.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

rogmatic said:


> Can someone explain this to me in easier terms? I have a Denon receiver that has a separates button for power on and off and has separate input buttons (i.e. no toggle). I have a programmable remote, but I would prefer to use my TivoHD remote instead. Is it possible to somehow program my TIVO remote to both turn on and off my receiver, or do I have to pick one button to program? I would also like to be able to toggle through the inputs, but I guess that is not quite as important to me was the power.


This is my configuration also. I set up the TiVo learning remote to power on both the TV as well as the Denon. I used the standard way to do this which works for a standard remote or a learning remote. That is:

1. TiVo & Pwr buttons simultaneously until red light stays on, then TV code.

2. TiVo & Mute buttons simultaneously until red stays on, then receiver code.

3. TiVo & Pwr buttons simultaneously until red stays on, then receiver code.

Now the TiVo remote power button will turn both the TV and Denon on or off (nice surprise since the Denon has separate on and off buttons).

To select the appropriate input on the Denon receiver, you have to program the input button. Note that this button will select the appropriate input but does not "toggle" through all inputs. In effect, your remote is dedicated to the TiVo at this input. The following is from the TiVo manual:

1. TiVo & Select simultaneouly for three seconds until red stays on.

2. Press Input button (button which you want to program).

3. Point TiVo remote and Denon remotes at each other < 4 inches apart.

4. Press button on Denon remote you want programmed into TiVo remote.

If successful, TiVo remote will flash 4 times; If not, 10 times quickly.

5. When done, press TiVo to exit learning mode.

One of the nice features of my Denon is that selecting the input with the learned input key and the Denon off, the Denon will turn on. This is handly since sometimes the power key will only turn on the Denon or TV and one needs to get them in synch again; just pressing the power key will turn one on and the other off, whereas the input key never turns anything off.

I've got a white learning remote, an original S3 glow remote and a Premiere XL remote all programmed to work this way with my Denon and Mits. I've also got a standard TiVo remote which I used only to power on/off the Denon and TV as described above.


----------



## euckersw (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for the info, but my situation is a bit different. My Onkyo receiver does not have a toggle input button on the remote (it has discrete buttons for each of the inputs). A previous poster made it sound like they were able to find a code (or they found a trick) so that each time they pressed the button it would toggle between all of the different inputs on the Onkyo receiver. Just to make sure I'm clear, I want to use the Tivo remote, not the Onkyo remote. Thanks again for your help.

-Scott


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

To be clear I have an Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver and it doesn't have an input button on the remote that cycles through all the inputs. I also wasn't able to program the TiVo HD remote to cycle through the inputs. But I was able to find a code for my universal remote that cycled through the inputs on my receiver. So I bought a Tivo Glo remote which allows the input button to learn codes from a different remote and used my universal remote to program the TiVo Glo remote input button.

I have a RTI TheaterTouch T1 universal remote and was able to find the code at www.remotecentral.com.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

We have an Onkyo TX-SR603X and our URC6131 already mapped a button (TV/VID) to the Onkyo's input code. We used these remotes with our S1 TiVo's originally and then when we upgraded to the S3 TiVo's, I was able to use the Glo Remote to learn the input button from the URC6131. 



Scott


----------



## euckersw (Jan 30, 2004)

Hrm...ok. I have a Harmony 880 - which does not have a code that will cycle through the Onkyo inputs like your universal remotes do. Is there any way to somehow obtain that code for the Harmony? I know I can connect my Harmony 880 to my computer via USB and have it "grab" codes from other remotes which are then saved on my computer. I'm wondering if there's a way to import codes from other remotes over the Internet? Any idea? Thanks for your help.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

Only the Glo remote has the learning capability.

I also have the issue where my A/V receiver has discrete input buttons, no toggle. I really like my peanut and am willing to do whatever it takes to get it to work.

I started with this instruction page;

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/c/105/p/101,104/r_id/100041

By doing a code search, I found a code that works with my Sony AVR. However, very odd, the same code also controlled my Sony TV. No good, that confused things.

I ended up programming with the learning feature, but could only set the input button to switch the AVR input to the TiVo. To select any other input, I have to use the AVR remote. That was the best I could do.

I recently had to replace my original S3 Glo remote. It finally gave up the ghost after getting dropped too many times. The S3 Glo remote has been superseded by the Premier Glo remote. It's the same, but has an additional set of A,B,C & D buttons. I thought I would just program those to select other AVR inputs, but found they were not programmable. That sucks. I guess they're supposed to be shortcuts for the Premier, but why not make those buttons programmable for just this type of thing? Those buttons would have been perfect for that.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Below is a link to an Excel Spreedsheet that has most hex IR codes for Onkyo receivers. Look on the main IR input page for Input Selector Code and at the bottom of that section are the Input Selector Up and Down codes.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...dt=&so=&pg=1&file=irsheets/onkyo-receiver.zip

@euckersw
I did a little research and found that you need to uses the Logitech Harmony Remote software that came with the Harmony 880 and log in to your account to add devices. Some people said there is a Logitech web page that will allow you to add the hex codes directly and others say you will need to send the codes to Logitech's support so they can add the device code to their database. But I wouldn't be surprised if the codes are already in their database.

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...h_text=Harmony 880 Advanced Universal Remote


----------



## euckersw (Jan 30, 2004)

Allanon said:


> Below is a link to an Excel Spreedsheet that has most hex IR codes for Onkyo receivers. Look on the main IR input page for Input Selector Code and at the bottom of that section are the Input Selector Up and Down codes.
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...dt=&so=&pg=1&file=irsheets/onkyo-receiver.zip
> 
> ...


Allanon,

Thank you for the information - very helpful. So looking through the spreadsheet you sent, is the hex that I want the following (listed for "Input Selector Up")?:

D26C 1E

If so, I'll try to send that to Logitech's support, as that sounds like it's the way to get them to add a command to their Harmony database. I also found conflicting information about being able to directly enter the hex codes yourself, but have not been able to find anything definitive on the subject. Therefore it appears that contacting Logitech is the only way to do so. Thanks again for your help.

-Scott


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, that is the code.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you ever get this figured out? I just got the Premiere XL and would like to program the input button on the slider remote that I bought with it to toggle the inputs on my Onkyo SR606 as well.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

You could just buy an old Onkyo receiver remote that has an input selection button and use that to program the Tivo remote. There are a lot of them for sale at eBay for about $10 - $15. The spreadsheet I linked to above lists all the Onkyo receivers that support an input selection button, just need to find a remote that actually has the button.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Apr 18, 2009)

Allanon said:


> You could just buy an old Onkyo receiver remote that has an input selection button and use that to program the Tivo remote. There are a lot of them for sale at eBay for about $10 - $15. The spreadsheet I linked to above lists all the Onkyo receivers that support an input selection button, just need to find a remote that actually has the button.


Do you happen to know which one in fact has the input toggle buttons? I was only able to find a couple from the spreadsheet listed on ebay and either they didn't have the input up/input down type button or they were over $60!


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

ned4spd8874 said:


> Do you happen to know which one in fact has the input toggle buttons? I was only able to find a couple from the spreadsheet listed on ebay and either they didn't have the input up/input down type button or they were over $60!


Mine has the input button.

It is model RC-738M

With the input button I can toggle all input modes my Onkyo supports

Picture and Ebay listing here (not my listing)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-RC-738M-Remote-Control-/260672754746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb14e943a


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

ned4spd8874 said:


> Do you happen to know which one in fact has the input toggle buttons? I was only able to find a couple from the spreadsheet listed on ebay and either they didn't have the input up/input down type button or they were over $60!


Use the Onkyo Owner's Manuals to find if they have an input button.

Also this remote seems to have Input Select buttons but I can't guarantee it would work:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ONKYO-RC-398S-A...aultDomain_0&hash=item335eabd6bd#ht_709wt_893


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My original model URC6131 had a setting for input so you might try the second generation URC6131N for only $10 since it should have the same thing. According to my notes, I used the following code for my TX-SR603X

•	Onkyo AV Receiver Code 1298

http://cgi.ebay.com/One-All-URC-6131N-6-1-Universal-Remote-Control-/400156520920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2b2ff1d8

Note that with the URC6131, you ended up with 2 buttons that would cycle through the inputs. The TV/Vid button would cycle up (Video1, Video2, Video3 etc) while the 3 button would cycle down (Video3, Video2, Video1). I used the 3 button to teach my Glo remote as it would hit the DVD input with the correct audio. If I used the TV/Vid button, it would hit DVD input but in Multichannel mode

Scott


----------

